# 1 boy ADOPTED, 2 girls need homes, Michigan, pics



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: Michigan
City/Town: Grand Rapids
Number of rats: 3
Gender: 2/F 1/M
Age(s): 5 weeks old
Name(s): Pip, Spotty, Stubs These are more like nicknames
Colours: black and white hooded, dark grey berkshire
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: unexpected pregnancy
Temperament: very friendly, they have been handled since birth
Medical problems: no, mom had phnemonea while pregnant but all are healthy now
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: short distances
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: none


We had a litter of 14 but mom was sick and didnt produce enough milk so we lost 8 babies. Those that died passed before they were 2 weeks old, so those that made it are healthy and happy. Blueberry(mom) was a pet store rat who had some buns in the oven when we got her. We are keeping one, and already gave away 2, and I dont have enough room to keep the rest. Thank you
kelsey


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 14 babies in Michigan*

Heres the babies
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2231149546/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2231151114/in/photostream/


----------



## Meatball (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: 14 babies in Michigan...Pics*

Do you still have the babies avaible? I'm looking for 2 female dumbo solid colors. I live in Brighton and am willing to travel. If they are avaible, what are you asking for them? I am looking for some sisters for my 2 girls.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 14 babies in Michigan...Pics*

I may be interested if I can figure out a way to come get them. (My husband's car is broke down so finding time without all 3 kids and him needing it is proving difficult and the engine is on order but they are still saying 2 months to fix it). I live in NW Ohio. I would definatly need a male though.


----------



## Meatball (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: 14 babies in Michigan...Pics*

Do you still have the babies? I sent you a PM saying that I am interested. Please let me know.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 14 babies in Michigan...Pics*

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6577.html

I'm not sure how many are still around. Might want to check & see if they are doing any better.


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 14 babies in Michigan...Pics*

Sorry I haven't checked back. We did lose 8 of them, but the 6 that are left are healthy and ready for homes. They are not dumbos through, I wish because I think they are completey adorable. There are 2 boys and 4 girls. Also half are grey and white hooded and the other half are grey with white bellies and feet. I have someone coming to get a couple tomorrow but I wil post pictures of thise that are left.


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 14 babies in Michigan...Pics*

Here are some pictures when they were 2 1/2 weeks old, they are now 5 weeks.


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 1 boy, 2 girls need homes still, Michigan*

I still have one hooded male, a hooded female, and a dark grey female with a white belly and white feet. They are 5 weeks old, and very freindly. I will post some pictures of them later, I just need to get new batteries for my camera. I am located near Grand Rapids Michigan, let me know if you want one!!
Kelsey


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 1 boy, 2 girls need homes still, Michigan*

Here is the male, we have been calling him Pip because he is the smallest.

















This is the hooded female we call Spotty, very original, she was camera shy.

















This is the berkshire female, we call her Stubs because as a baby someone nipped her tail and it is shorter than the others. She didnt like the belly shot, but I think her white stripe is cute.


















Sorry about the messy room, I am on spring break and went home and my room at home is tiny. All the babies are super sweet and I would keep them all, but I have to be rational and I cannot house 6 rats.


----------

